# Apple Logic Studio - Logic Pro 9 or Logic 9



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Anyone using the Apple Logic Studio Logic 9 or Logic Pro 9 ?

What do you guys think about it vs. the competition?


----------



## bantam (Oct 25, 2009)

Honestly, its one of a feature packed daw. there are some quirks around memory and disk management that causes errors from time to time but i use it over my pro tools LE cause i cant statnd the lack of ADC. The addition of the 'smart tool' was huge. It changes function based on where you are in the region (top half bottom half) just like PT. Slicing mode is basically free beat detective. Editing is still a bit better in PT but not by much. The gap is closing and PT needs to play catch up in many areas. Sorry cant speak to the other daws except mixbus which i like for the bus and tape sat.


----------



## ejbragg (Dec 13, 2009)

I used Logic back before it became the (much more) user friendly tool it is now. I had upgraded from cakewalk and oh, what a giant leap it was! Logic at that time, was (and possibly still is) based on object-oriented programming, and the interface opened that up for the public to use. It was cryptic and extremely difficult to figure out; however, I remember it would do just about anything! MIDI instruments could be set up as virtual instruments and electronically re-routed to each other. That was in the late '80s, and it was certainly ahead of its time. And it was, and apparently still is, extremely powerful.

We have worked with local artists who were either signed or managed by record labels. Our assignment was most often to record the tracks on a project, but not to mix it. _(Most popular music industry labels have their special friends they have established and use to mix their projects for them.)_ A couple of these respected mix engineers swore by Logic Pro. They recommended people track in whatever DAW they wanted, but only a few were great at providing a full set of tools that also contributed to efficient work flow. Logic Pro ranked among the highest, in their opinions.


----------



## Stone (Dec 30, 2009)

Anymore I think there is very little competition for Apple's Logic. It almost seems to be the norm in the industry anymore, and for a good reason! Just about everyone I know uses it 100% of the time and others use it for at least a few things, but I don't think I know anyone that doesn't use it at all. I know there are a few other options out there but I personally don't feel that they even compare to Logic, in features and usability.


----------

